
Re-engineering News with Technology - cancan
https://ramblingspace.com/posts/re-engineering-news-technology-possible/
======
ms22
News orgs need to find a niche and specialize.

Right now they are just getting overwhelmed, trying to parse the ever
increasing tsunami wave of info that hits them each day.

